# Self-loving Thor



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thor looking at the mirror saying yeah, I look good…

…then checking out the Lego Christmas decor…maybe thinking it’s cramping his style.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I can hear him saying to the Legos' "Hey I'm the star here, who are you?"


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

COME AT ME OLD MAN!!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thor is a very regal looking budgie! I love the pictures! *


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thor is a very regal looking budgie! I love the pictures! *


Indeed - and sometimes I think he knows it!


----------

